# Four Winds Inter. Hurricane made by Thor



## Mikeh (Apr 27, 2020)

I bought a 2001 33 1/2 ft four winds hurricane, It didn't have any paper work with it so I need a owners manual as well as some thing to show me locations for 
things like the fresh water pump. Although I found it (didn't work so could not follow sound) looking for a easier way of getting to it. Would also like to get 
more info on it. Model 33SL ser. #HA10039. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

